# MTV's Awkward? Teen Mom?



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone obsessed with these shows like I am? Lol 
:wave:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Aug 24, 2012)

I like Awkward even though "Matty" reminds me too much of my jerk of an ex Matt. Oh well. Stupid common names :/

I haven't watched Teen Mom. I only have Netflix and Hulu Plus and haven't run across it. I love me some Grimm though!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm ashamed to admit I'm a Teen Mom watcher. I've watched them since 16 and pregnant! So now I'm addicted.

It's totally staged and scripted but I do find it interesting to keep up om their lives.

Amber just got 5 years in prison, did you know?


----------



## Ellie (Aug 24, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Amber just got 5 years in prison, did you know?



She'll never learn will she!
Haha. I do love Teen Mom too... I love pretty much any show on MTV I won't lie :blushan:


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes I know!!!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

She's a hot mess seriously


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

I occasionally watch Teen Mom but sometimes it makes me kind of angry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't watch any of the reality shows and haven't seen MTV for 3 decades.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 24, 2012)

I can not watch anything that glorifies teen pregnancy...That disturbs me.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 24, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> I don't watch any of the reality shows and haven't seen MTV for 3 decades.



Back when i first watched MTV they actually showed music videos.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't see how it glorifies it when they're all a hot mess lol


----------



## Ellie (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I agree blondies. I can totally see how people would think that it glorifies it, but it really just shows the difficulties they face every day.
They even tweet all the time about how they hate that people say that, and that if they think their lives are in any way good that people take the wrong message from the show. 

I totally agree though, it kinda makes teenagers like "well she got famous for being a teen mom, so I should too!"


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a 1 year old, but own cars and a house I have a boyfriend with a great job, so I've got it made and it's still hard, I think about it sometimes, if I was at that age AND didn't have a car, license, job, money, lived at home ect how bad it would suck and how tough life would be. Although the 4 girls on Teen Mom seem to be banking it LOL


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have watched all the 16 & pregnant and Teen Moms. I am a big fan of Maci. I think she is the most grounded out of all of them


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Besides, who doesnt love Bentley...he is the cutest little boy


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 24, 2012)

What every happened to music videos? Thats when I watched MTV.. i dont like reality tv shows. i'm a discovery channel type girl lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2012)

I remember when MTV started and I do miss all of the music videos...i used to be able to turn on MTV and clean house while the music was playing. Im glad we are subscribed to the music channels on FiOS. I hate listening to the radio because of all the commercials


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 24, 2012)

Teen Mom is definitely one of my guilty pleasures. I've been following it since the first season of 16 and Pregnant. Hard to believe they are all turning 21 now! I think Catlynn is my favourite from the first season. I think the girls in Teen Mom 2 are all a mess. I don't think it's scripted, seems legit.


----------



## MagPie (Aug 25, 2012)

I pretty much dislike all the girls on Teen Mom. Really why do these stupid girls need a show? Too many reality tv shows. aaaah the good old days when only MTV did reality shows. I could avoid it.

I miss the MTV that had music. Seriously Music TV.....


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe I should change this topic name ..


----------



## MagPie (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry I guess I did get a little off topic 

I haven't had cable in ages so I can't comment on awkward


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 25, 2012)

It's ok lol I'm just a snot lol


----------

